# دورة كاملة لتعليم برنامج الautocad civil3d



## kamal3yashar (27 أكتوبر 2013)

الدورة تبدا من شرح اساسيات البرنامج ودخولا بالنقاط وعمل الاسطح ومن ثم رسم المسارات وعمل المقاطع الطولية للارض الطبيعية والمقاطع الطولية والتصميمية وصولا برسم المقاطع العرضية للارض الطبيعية والتصميمية ومن ثم حساب واستخراج الكميات


واسالكم الدعاء وانتظر ردودكم ومقترحاتكم



شرح سيفل ثري دي-المحاضرة الاولى اساسيات تعريف البرنامج

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJyysa3skPE




شرح سيفل ثري دي-المحاضرة الثانية فتح مشروع وادخال النقاط وعمل المجموعات

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dwx0NPVQmBc



شرح سيفل ثري دي-المحاضرة الثالثة خصائص النقاط

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlCximvRukY



شرح سيفل ثري دي-المحاضرة الرابعة درس عملي واسئلة عامة عن النقاط

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOiE5rOhF_c



المحاضرة الخامسة تكوين السطح وبعض الايعازات-1-


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXxyhqCOTCY

شرح سيفل ثري دي-المحاضرة السادسة -تكوين السطح وبعض التعديلات-2-


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nx-5nPxeWTQ





شرح سيفل ثري دي-المحاضرة السابعة ادخال الكتابات الى الاسطح وتعديل بعض الخصائص-



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FemwtsHvXwU



شرح سيفل ثري دي-المحاضرة الثامنة المسارات وبعض الخصائص الشكلية للمسارات-


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoriHM4Q-Kc




شرح سيفل ثري دي-المحاضرة التاسعة المسارات وكيفية تغيير بعض الخصائص في المحطات و الالوان-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qz4KOaN3Czc




شرح سيفل ثري دي-المحاضرة العاشرة بعض الايعازات عن المسارات في قائمة المسارات -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rx04QIv67YM




شرح سيفل ثري دي-المحاضرة الحادية عشر محاضرة عملية عن المسارات-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3vdIUczAqw



شرح سيفل ثري دي-المحاضرة الثانية عشرة كيفية رسم البروفايلات للارض الطبيعية وتغيير بعض الخصائص-


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxL9ou0Rmqs



شرح سيفل ثري دي-المحاضرة الثالثة عشر ادخال بعض الباندات وتغيير خصائصها ورسم الخط التصميمي-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Du8mZsdxqr4


سيفل ثري دي-المحاضرة الرابعة عشرة خصائص وستايل البروفايل

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnFOc3W63zI


سيفل ثري دي-المحاضرة الخامسة عشر تكوين المقاطع العرضية وتغيير الستايلات


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXAMpFS84n8


سيفل ثري دي-المحاضرة السادسة عشر السوبر الفيشن والمقاطع التصميمية

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DE8pJJkqNHM



سيفل ثري دي-المحاضرة السابعة عشرة تكوين المقاطع التصميمية واضافتها الى المقاطع العرضية


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVyTIHfPTaE



سيفل ثري دي-المحاضرة الثامنةعشرة تكوين المقاطع التصميمية واضافتها واضافة مناطق جديدة الى المسار


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKx8hLVv-p0




سيفل ثري دي-المحاضرة التاسعة عشر كيفية حساب الكميات عن طريق المسارات وعن طريق سطحين

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTzvfzV6Q6E




سيفل ثري دي-المحاضرة العشرون كيفية حساب الكميات للمقطع التصميمي

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0A6kkAFXvY



سيفل ثري دي-المحاضرة الحادية والعشرون (طريقتين لحساب الكميات والحجوم)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9xegOgWARk


----------



## hosh123 (27 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
تسلم إيديك مهندسنا العزيز ويعلم الله انى استفدت جداً من الدروة والله كنت سأقوم بتجميع كل الدروس فى موضوع واحد كما تفضلت أنت بعملها ولكنك سبقتنى وجزاك الله عنا خيراً وأحسن الله إليك ....


----------



## rabeemm (27 أكتوبر 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبه نستعين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد 
نشكر اخونا الفاضل على المجهود الرائع وسلاسة اسلوبة​كنت اتمنى من الاخ الفاضل الكريم ارفاق ملفات الارض الطبيعية (n.g.p)وبيانات( p.g )التصميمى وكذلك cross sectionحتى نستطيع التجربة مع الشرح والتاكد من كافة الخطوات .

ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير​


----------



## kamal3yashar (28 أكتوبر 2013)

hosh123 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تسلم إيديك مهندسنا العزيز ويعلم الله انى استفدت جداً من الدروة والله كنت سأقوم بتجميع كل الدروس فى موضوع واحد كما تفضلت أنت بعملها ولكنك سبقتنى وجزاك الله عنا خيراً وأحسن الله إليك ....




السلام عليكم يا اخي العزيز الاكبر الذي نحسن الظن به ان شاء الله ونسأل الله تعالى ان يجعل كل ماتقدمه في ميزان حسناتك،أما بعد والذي نفسي بيده فانني تعلمت منك
اكثر مما تعلمت مني وهذا ليس تواضعا مني ولكنها صراحة مني.
أما فيما يخص الدورة فاسال الله تعالى ان يتقبلها منا ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتنا يوم القيامة يوم لاينفع مال ولابنون ،وبخصوص طريقة الشرح المطول فأنني تعمدت الى هذه الطريقة في الشرح حرصا مني لكي يتعلم المستقبل للمحاضرة من جميع الفئات الذين يتعاملون مع البرنامج ،لانني استطلعت كثيرا من المهندسين وأخذت ارائهم ومقترحاتهم وبعدها عزمت ثم توكلت على الله،ثم اما بعد فان الاهم من ذلك هو انني اعيش في مكان قل فيه من يتعامل مع هذا البرنامج وللاسف الشديد قامت هذه المجموعة الصغيرة باستغلال واحتكار هذا العلم مقابل المنافع الدنيوية والا اطيل عليك تصور معي ان هذا البرنامج يدرس في احدى ((الكليات الهندسية))وان الاستاذ المختص عندما يساله الطلاب اي استفسار لانهم لم يفهمو يرد عليهم قائلا(تتصورون مني ان اعلمكم هذا البرنامج لكي تتخرجو من الكلية ثم تنافسوني في اعمال التصاميم!!!!!!!!!!!!!! هذا غير ممكن ،واخيرا اشكرك على استطراءك وبارك الله فيك وجزاك عن كل حرف تعلمه .


----------



## ragelalmra (28 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير..الدورة مفيدة وجميلة..ولكن تظل المشكلة ان بعض المحاضرات ليست باللغة العربية..وكم تمنيت ان تكون جميع المحاضرات باللغة العربية حتي تعم الفائدة..وبارك الله لك في ايامك..


----------



## kamal3yashar (28 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ،اخي الكريم فقط محاضرتين ليست بالعربية ولاتؤثران على الدورة


----------



## ragelalmra (28 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير..ولو تكرمت بارفاق ملفات الارض الطبيعية (n.g.p)وبيانات( p.g )التصميمى وكذلك cross section تكون الدورة مكتملة..وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ونفع بها المهندسين..


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (28 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك اللة خيرا وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## kamal3yashar (28 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم

رابط ملف المشروع 

http://www.4shared.com/photo/_ClnXTgG/LEARN-21-.html?


----------



## mhmuad (28 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير مهندس كمال انا استفدت من الدوره بشكل كبير حتى اني تركت كل الفيديوهات التعليميه السابقه واعتمدت فيديوهاتك .نرجو منك تنزيل فيديوهات لحساب الكميات للتسويات والتكسيات لانها نادره وشرحها مقل ان وجدت


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (28 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في كتاب حسناتك اخي العزيز
اذا تكرمت تعمل محاظره على الشيت منجر من الالف الى الياء
وبارك الله فيك ولك


----------



## الهواء نار (30 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخوي


----------



## kamal3yashar (21 نوفمبر 2013)

*Sheet a3 بscale متنوع حسب طلب بعض الاخوة*

نظرا لكثرة الطلبات لملفات طباعة a3 فها انذا اقدم لكم ملفا يحوي على ملف طباعة ال(plan &profile)يمكن طباعتها على ورق a3 

واسألكم الدعاء


----------



## kamal3yashar (21 نوفمبر 2013)

Sheet a3 بscale متنوع حسب طلب بعض الاخوة
نظرا لكثرة الطلبات لملفات طباعة a3 فها انذا اقدم لكم ملفا يحوي على ملف طباعة ال(plan &profile)يمكن طباعتها على ورق a3 

واسألكم الدعاء​
http://www.4shared.com/file/v7cPQBo9/Civil_3D__Metric__Plan_and_Pro.html?


----------



## المهندس المدني 1 (21 نوفمبر 2013)

kamal3yashar قال:


> Sheet a3 بscale متنوع حسب طلب بعض الاخوةنظرا لكثرة الطلبات لملفات طباعة a3 فها انذا اقدم لكم ملفا يحوي على ملف طباعة ال(plan &profile)يمكن طباعتها على ورق a3
> 
> واسألكم الدعاء​
> http://www.4shared.com/file/v7cPQBo9/Civil_3D__Metric__Plan_and_Pro.html?




احسنت اخي العزيز ... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (24 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله قيك اخي العزيز


----------



## أيمن سيد سيد على (25 نوفمبر 2013)

الاخ العزيز مهندس كمال.
ممكن التفضل برفع الدروس على موقع الفنجر برنت لانه اسهل فى عملية التحميل ولسسبب ان لشركة عندى عاملة بلوك على اليوتيوب ولا استطيع حتى رؤية الفيديوهات ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## kamal3yashar (9 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم 
أخي العزيز ارجو منك ان تعذرني لانه ليست لدية الدراية بالكيفية التي اقوم برفع المحاضرات على الموقع المذكور ولكنني اعدك ان شاء الله في حال تمكنني من ذلك لن اتاخر في نشرها باذن الله.......


----------



## ragelalmra (28 مارس 2014)

الف شكر مهندس كمال.. واريد ان اسالك..ما هو الفرق بين كميات الحفر والردم المحسوبة ببرنامج ال civil 3d وبين تلك المحسوبة ببرنامج ال earth work وجزاك الله خيرا..


----------



## kamal3yashar (28 مارس 2014)

ragelalmra قال:


> الف شكر مهندس كمال.. واريد ان اسالك..ما هو الفرق بين كميات الحفر والردم المحسوبة ببرنامج ال civil 3d وبين تلك المحسوبة ببرنامج ال earth work وجزاك الله خيرا..


السلام عليكم اخي الكريم ان البرنامجين يصدران من شركة منتجة واحدو الا وهي autodesk لذلك لا اختلاف في معادلات حساب الكميات فقط الاختلافات كون برنامج السيفل هو ديناميك وستاتيك بينما earth work i هو ستاتيك فقط


----------



## م قاسم محمد (30 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود وعلى الشرح الرائع ونسال الله تعالى ان يكون في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## hany_meselhey (5 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم مهندس كمال 
بعد كل الشكر والاحترام والتقدير لكل ماقدمته من علم جزاك الله عنه كل خير
الموضوع:-
نريد شرح من حضرتك لكيفية حساب الكميات لاى طريق يكون موجود لدينا بالفعل وعليه المحطات والمناسيب التصميمية للمحطات وكل شئ 
توضيح :- نحن والكثيريين نعمل بمشاريع المجمعات او الكمباوند به (مباني + طرق + صرف +رى )
وتاتينا لوحات وتصميمات بها كل شئ . بخصوص الطرق تاتي الينا اللوحات وعليها سينتر الطريق وحدوده ارقام المحطات والمناسيب التصميمية للمحطات .فنرجو منك عمل شرح لكيفية التعامل مع هذه الملفات .
ولك عظيم الشكر


----------



## الكينج مجدى (6 أبريل 2014)

نرجو من حضرتك
ترفعلنا فايل المشروع تان لانى نزلته عندى مظهرليش اى حاجة الا مربعات فقط
لا توجد نقاط ولا بروفيل ولا اى حاجة
ياريت تعيد رفعه من تانى 2010


----------



## eng_elsayed1 (7 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
الحقيقة استفدت كتير من هذه المحاضرات القيمة جدا جدا
زادكم الله علما ونفعكم به


----------



## ragelalmra (11 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم..
الرجاء التكرم برفع وارفاق ملف الارض الطبيعية..
وجزاك الله كل خير..


----------



## ameen_44 (19 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خير
مشكوريا جدا


----------



## م قاسم محمد (1 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خير نسال الله عز وجل ان يكون هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م قاسم محمد (2 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم استاذ كمال المحترم نشكرك على المجهود الرائع في شرح السفل ثري دي لكن ارجو منك لو تفضلت علينا باعادة تحميل محاضرة الشيت مانجر لان الرابط لايعمل المرفوع عليه المحاضرة ولكم من فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## kamal3yashar (23 مايو 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cmvq5YV_VIY&feature=youtu.be

سيفل ثري دي- كيف يمكننا تكوين اية لوحة نحتاجها وباي قياس


----------



## mohammed haroun (26 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس كمال نحن ندعو لك بظاهر الغيب ان يبارك لك


----------



## أسامة احمد (29 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## هشام محمد عبد الها (29 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا اخينا الكريم وبارك الله بك فانت نشرت العلم من منطلق عدم كتمان العلم ولك الاجر والبركة في رزقك ولكن نتمنى عليك ان تنزل لنا رابطا للتحميل او تحملها على موقع لكي نستطيع تنزيلها ولك منا كل تقدير وامتنان


----------



## امير البامرني (13 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mustafa2_m (14 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
واسعد الله اوقاتكم بالخير والخيرات مساعده لو سمحتوا الاخوة الاعزاء عاوز اعرف كيف افعل وايضا سيريال نمبر 
AutoCAD_2014_English_Win_32bit_dlm
وممنون الكم كثيراوشكرا


----------

